

2 women leave tech book project fearing GamerGate reprisals - EyesAndFear
http://www.seattlemet.com/arts-and-entertainment/culture-fiend/articles/this-book-about-women-in-tech-could-break-the-internet-january-2015

======
anchises479
Brianna Wu is on this project.

